# Drawing for work



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

This is a little absurd but...

Can anyone make me a drawing of a blue VT chilling on a beach towel with an umbrella next to the ocean? LOL. Maybe holding a lemonade? :lol:

I'm taking Mr. Kitty home to medicate him, and I don't want the kids to worry, so I'm making a sign. "Mr. Kitty is on vacation." I'd like it to be a cute sign, but I also don't want to steal anyone's art.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Here, I'm no fancy artist but I did this up real quick. Hope it makes you smile!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mhspeypd1bk9p6g/IMG_20140909_230210.jpg?dl=0



*eta* I assumed your fish is a royal blue and sorry but the only camera I have the moment is my tablet. :/


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

That is such a cute picture! Nice work.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Laki now you made me wanna try (I like it)

Mine isn't colored due to having no blue markers


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

So here is mine :3 if you would like me to add scales and color I would gladly do it! Just tell me


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Here it is


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

So, yeah, I got bored. >.> I may be able to colour it later but my photoshop stuff is upstairs.

ETA - I forgot it was meant to be a towel. I always use a lounger. Sorry! >.>;


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow bettamummy!!!!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Ahhaaha, those are all so adorable! I'll probably use BettaMummy's because it's big and clear...and, uh, can probably be printed out for a coloring page for the kids, if they want it. Haha.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yay very exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

hrutan said:


> Ahhaaha, those are all so adorable! I'll probably use BettaMummy's because it's big and clear...and, uh, can probably be printed out for a coloring page for the kids, if they want it. Haha.


Glad I could help 



litelboyblu said:


> Wow bettamummy!!!!


 Thanks!


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Those are so cute! You all are very talented at cartooning. Drawing is so much fun!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

The children's librarian made me run off copies without the writing for coloring pages, as I'd predicted.

Thank you very much, BettaMummy. And thanks for having fun with me, everyone else! Your drawings are all so cute!!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol that's very cool!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

That's awesome!! Great job!


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Haha! I am glad they have something to do and can enjoy the fish. Hope Mr Kitty recovers quickly. What grade do you teach, btw?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure she's a librarian ? Haha


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah, I'm a librarian. You couldn't pay me enough to be a teacher. My husband's one. EEK!

This way I get the best of both worlds. I get to help the people that want to learn, but I'm not a social worker or glorified babysitter.

EDIT: And by "glorified," I mean underpaid, overworked, and abused. -_- Sometimes I forget sarcasm doesn't show over text.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I am trained as a teacher now and I understood immediately when I read glorified babysitter. Fortunately, teachers in my province make a honest and decent wage; unfortunately, it's VERY hard to get in on the action.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

The pay is a bit shameful for the amount of training involved, but I'm used to that as a government service employee anyway. I think what bothers me is the lack of respect for teachers in the US. It's an essential and quite difficult job, after all.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Ooh, cool! Heh, my BIL is a teacher, as is his wife. I got the sarcasm too


----------

